# The 1614 power king



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Not enough snow to use it but a nice back ground


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

very nice looking garden tractor


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Serious snow removal


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im envious ! keep looking for something similar here .....no luck.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

nwcove said:


> im envious ! keep looking for something similar here .....no luck.


At the moment I have no use for it as I have two trucks with plows . I had to get it running to get it out of my fathers yard ( it sat there for 18 plus yrs) after he passed away . I gave it a paint job ,rebuilt the blower and gave it a good going over. I still have some things to do on it and I might clear coat it before I put the new decals on it.


----------



## thewestie (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks nice


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sweeeet


----------

